# PC still hasnt given me a pick up date



## BMR1024 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ordered my car at the dealership on Oct 16th. Sales manager said they should have the dates for me to choose from to pick up my car sometime that following week. Here we are almost 3 weeks later and I still have not heard anything on what dates I can go pick up my car. Everytime I ask the dealer he says "Still havent gotten an email from the performance center." My car is currently on the Aniara and scheduled to be delivered to port in Baltimore on November 10th.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

They probably won't (can't) give you a date until the car clears customs. You shouldn't have any problems clearing customs because your car was shipped directly from the factory (I assume you didn't do ED). Nevertheless, the Performance Center still has to wait until the car has been released to them.


----------



## BMR1024 (Oct 27, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> They probably won't (can't) give you a date until the car clears customs. You shouldn't have any problems clearing customs because your car was shipped directly from the factory (I assume you didn't do ED). Nevertheless, the Performance Center still has to wait until the car has been released to them.


Thanks for the info. You are correct that it was not an ED. Just frustrating that the dealership told me I would have my dates to choose from by 4 days after I placed the order.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

BMR1024 said:


> Ordered my car at the dealership on Oct 16th. Sales manager said they should have the dates for me to choose from to pick up my car sometime that following week. Here we are almost 3 weeks later and I still have not heard anything on what dates I can go pick up my car. Everytime I ask the dealer he says "Still havent gotten an email from the performance center." My car is currently on the Aniara and scheduled to be delivered to port in Baltimore on November 10th.


Send me a PM with your vin or production # and I will check on it. If it is not a ED vehicle then you should have heard something from us if a reservation was submitted.


----------

